# Manual noob looking for starter setup



## jonathantimms (8 mo ago)

Hi. Joining the group to hopefully to source a starter 
setup after growing out of my Sage Creatista.

I think a good place to start on my thinking after spending a week or so of research is to share a message I sent to two friends earlier. See below  I’m currently in Mauritius, which will explain the “to arrive home to part”. 

So after much research and deliberation. I think I’m settled at a few options…

1- buy a cheap second hand Gaggia Classic or Rancilio Silvia, a Sage grinder and enjoy modding them with temp controls, precision baskets, all sorts of other stuff and try to make great coffee. 

2- get a Sage barista pro and accept it’s an all in one with a lot of control, but in a smaller portafilter etc I can’t play around with as much. 

3- spend more money from the off and get the sage grinder along with a second hand sage dual boiler. Again accepting I can’t play around with it too much. But the 58mm portafilter can at least be played with a little. 

Too nerdy too soon? I want something to arrive home to along with beans to get going 😂😂


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Sage DB is a fine machine and I really enjoyed my time with mine. The Sage grinder is a different kettle of fish. Sold mine as soon as I could. It was fine for brewed coffee but absolute pants for espresso. Some here will disagree I’m sure but I’d give the Sage grinder a swerve and perhaps consider a Niche Zero if accounts of its performance are to be believed.


----------

